# Livingston Whites



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

Went to Livingston this weekend and fishing was pretty good. Got up Saturday morning about 9 and started slabbing and caught about 20. Then that school moved so we moved to another spot and thats when we hit the mother load. There were 2 boats with 6 people and every cast someone would have a fish. 1 out of every 4 fish would be a little striper. And i thought that was weird. Usually we just catch maybe one or two stripers. We finished the morning with 3 people on our boat we caught over 100 fish in 3.5 hrs. Then about 6 we went out again but with 3 boats this time we only caught about 40 fish with about 15 little stripers. On Sunday we tried several spots and caught some but never really find'em. End the morning catching 30 fish with 10 little stipers. We did not keep any of the fish. Don't have any pics, b/c that camera was out of battiers. If any one else fished this weekend did yall catch a bunch of little stripers mixed in the whites.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Yes, undersized stripers are common this time of year on Livingston, at least on the southern end within sight of Pine Island.


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

Thats where we were fishing.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey fishy, I just got your email ( computer is messing up )and yeah the fishing below the dam is great right now. I went Friday evening and caught good blues to 6lbs, and folks all around were catching whites.


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

That was our backup plan but since we where catching them we really didnt need to leave.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

fishy, if you can get your crew out before dawn and hang on the SouthWest end of the island just at first light untill the sun is up the stripers will be on a frenzy. You can catch them w/tops every cast untill the sun hits the water. Most will be 17 3/4", but there will be some big boys as well. I use a pencil popper (big topwater) to discourage the small ones and usually get a couple in the 30" range before the action stops.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Wow!!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The topwater action is from when you can see to cast to them untill the sun hits the water. Then, it's over most days.


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

Shad, Thanks for the info i will have to try that this weekend. With all of the stripers we caught only my uncle caught one that was 19" and then the rest would be around 16". Do you know once the sun is up where the bigger striper go?


----------



## Camilla1 (Dec 21, 2005)

I'll be in the same general area most of Saturday and Sunday. I'm in a 2220 Blazerbay, give a holler.

SE


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sometimes I catch nice (30"+) stripers at the hump and general area and out by a 30" breakline SouthWest corner of the Island. I watch for BIG blowups with the motor idling and haul butt when I see them. By the time you fight a 30" striper down tired enough to boat tthe school has usually moved on. At the hump at midday I cast far from the boat with a big jigging spoon and luck out sometimes, those are very wary stripers and long casts or drifting is best.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have caught quite a few stripers at the Hump also, but not as large as Shadslingers. My best have been in 25" to 28" range; all caught on 1 & 3/8 ounce slab spoons.


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

We went out the past Saturaday and tried by the island( both sides), the hump, lump, and about 10 other spots through out the day and we could not find very many fish. We ended the day with 10 whites. I think that the boat traffic with tubers and people trolling so close too us.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I understand Fishy, but I think John Plumb put it best:

While it's true that none of us own the lake, by law you 
do, sort of, own the spot you are on. Once you've put out your anchor, 
you have staked out your territory. Now, don't expect people to respect 
your claim to that piece of water. They won't for the most part. 
Especially if they see you land a fish, they'll move right in on you and 
be the first to tell you to go to hell if you show displeasure in their 
proximity to you. Forgive them. They know not what they are doing. 
Trollers are the worst for this. I have had them wind up my anchor rope 
in their props, hang my fishing line with their diver lures, and even 
actually hit my boat. Then they are mad because you were, and I quote," 
ìn the trolling lane".


----------



## Ol'Bob (Mar 2, 2007)

*too close trollers*

We probably saw each other Saturday. I don't know how many spots we tried with little success.

I'm sure you saw the little blue boat, maybe 12 feet long and 3 people trolling. They came so close they tangled into my and my son's line.

You weren't by chance in a boat named "something fishy" were you? If so thanks for the wave and smiles as we all tried to fish.



fishy said:


> We went out the past Saturaday and tried by the island( both sides), the hump, lump, and about 10 other spots through out the day and we could not find very many fish. We ended the day with 10 whites. I think that the boat traffic with tubers and people trolling so close too us.


----------



## foxfire (Jul 7, 2006)

great info, been kinda slow out near Penwaugh so we be headed up your way sat 
will be in a skeeter and a charger hope to meet ya


----------

